
Waymo: Why a virtual world simulation is crucial to self-driving cars - Fricken
https://www.businessinsider.com/waymo-engineer-explains-why-testing-self-driving-cars-virtually-is-critical-2018-8
======
JoshTko
Virtual miles will probably help test known-unknowns, such as testing
variations of vehicles entering an intersection but how will they test
unknown-unknown combinations such as random road debris x drivers in altered
states (DUI, falling asleep) x on a steep downhill x bindspots created by
nature foliage x damaged/obscured sensors?

